# Ideas on rearranging too much (but necessary) furniture in bedroom?



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Put the two beds, wardrobe and two bookcases in another bedroom.


----------



## Ellada (Feb 26, 2015)

No other room available... We are living in a small house


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

There really is no way to make that much furniture fit into a small room. You could do Bunk Beds, move the book cases to another room and find some way to place the crib and wardrobe in there.

It becomes in your situation, trying to put the amount of water in a lake into a pond.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Is this a kids room?


----------



## Greg.Now (Feb 23, 2015)

err, why do you have 2 beds? do you need them both? I'd just sell whichever one is the least comfortable and get a foldable mattress if needed.


----------

